# It's really a shame...(RS3 Sportback plea) #sedansarelame #gettingtiredofcrap



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

I've been thinking about this for a long time. This goes back before the S3 was even rumored to come out in the United States. This is a late night rant just to say how frustrated I am with this company, bear with me and I'm sorry in advanced...

Ever since the Ur Sport Quattro came out (In North America, that would make me about 3 years old.) I've been obsessed with Audi's and their Hatchback/Avants/Sportback/Coupes. I would like to note that I even bought an Audi TT225 (kinda close to the look, not a godawful boring sedan) when I was about 23 years old. I loved the design of the first generation TT and even appreciate the new ones. I would never buy one again but that's because I want my family to enjoy the vehicle with me instead of stay on the sidelines or feel uncomfortable in the car. This is why I'm pissed...

Audi has done nothing over the last few years to accommodate the family man enthusiast in the Unites States. (The "All Road" was almost there and once again, ruined.)

Long story short, before I get into this huge ordeal. Bring us the RS3 Sportback or B9 S4 Avant for North America or lose me forever...

http://youtu.be/38CIyrKNVpE

Audi North America, wake the funk up. Ur cars have been boring for the common man who doesn't want a facto-standard Sport Sedan. Sorry 90% of us can't afford RS7's. Give us S3's, S4's, RS Models in a somewhat affordable category and don't make them frickin' SEDANS for the love of baby jesus.

End Rant, Have a good labor day...feel free to lock the thread after sending to your Audi Executives/Managers. Thanks in advance...

P.S. You've forced my wallet to NOT buy a new Audi AGAIN for my next purchase unless you can say legitimately that the RS3/S4/RS4 is coming in a Sportback by January 2015. 

P.S.S. There's frickin' 3D printers now. Stop whining over your f*&$ing Market Caps and your shareholders...this ain't Toyota...or is it???


----------



## H8rade (Feb 5, 2006)

The Golf R hatch should fit your needs if you want a hatch.



djdub said:


> I've been thinking about this for a long time. This goes back before the S3 was even rumored to come out in the United States. This is a late night rant just to say how frustrated I am with this company, bear with me and I'm sorry in advanced...
> 
> Ever since the Ur Sport Quattro came out (In North America, that would make me about 3 years old.) I've been obsessed with Audi's and their Hatchback/Avants/Sportback/Coupes. I would like to note that I even bought an Audi TT225 (kinda close to the look, not a godawful boring sedan) when I was about 23 years old. I loved the design of the first generation TT and even appreciate the new ones. I would never buy one again but that's because I want my family to enjoy the vehicle with me instead of stay on the sidelines or feel uncomfortable in the car. This is why I'm pissed...
> 
> ...


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

As I remain as frustrated as you, they aren't the only ones failing to provide wagons. mB has a sweet c63 estate and plenty of others rolling around across the pond. Audi stepped up the Q5 as there offering to what the majority of NA demands.

Once again, just clarifying not defending. I would much rather have an S4 avant in my garage than a Q5, but those are the cards we are delt. I also rather have a 2dr hatch S3 than my saloon, but you know the story.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Hate to say it but the average American isn't a fan of the "wagon". Many of us grew up with the god awful faux wood station wagon-tanks of the 70s and 80s and can't stand anything even remotely approaching them. While the sportback/hatchbacks can be fast, they just don't *look* sleek or fast to me. Thats not to say I would never own one if they really knocked one out of the park but apples to apples I'd take a trunk before a hatch.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

i'd prefer the sedan. don't listen to this guy audi.


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

Xanlith said:


> Hate to say it but the average American isn't a fan of the "wagon". Many of us grew up with the god awful faux wood station wagon-tanks of the 70s and 80s and can't stand anything even remotely approaching them. While the sportback/hatchbacks can be fast, they jsut don't *look* sleek or fast to me. Thats not to say I would never own one if they really knocked one out of the park but apples to apples I'd tank a trunk before a hatch.


This. At least in my parents' wagon my brothers and I could play in the back. Now with kids being bolted down in car seats, even that marginal utility is lost and I like wagons even less. Instead, I prefer the SUV for long haul and cargo capacity needs. The new A3 being a sedan is what brought me to the brand over its competition.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Bruticus said:


> Instead, I prefer the SUV for long haul and cargo capacity needs. The new A3 being a sedan is what brought me to the brand over its competition.


I have to agree with you. While I do enjoy the extra utility of my GTI, once my wife and I bought a Q5 the appeal of a hatch/wagon plummeted for me. Plus I just like the sleek look of the sedan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I've not seen a more perfect sedan than the S3 in... ever, IMO. Audi did the US market right this time around if you ask me. We'll get the TDI s/b early next year, and I suspect we may see other s/b offerings if that takes off.

You didn't go snap up one of the 80 V60 Polestars, why?


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Did you look in the practically useless trunk?


----------



## kdphan (Aug 11, 2014)

While in Aix-en-provence last week I saw an S3 wagon and loved the way it looked

I hope we get one in the states


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Eh. I want the RS3 sedan, not the hatchback.

After owning a hatchback, I'm tired of washing the back end daily.


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

kharma said:


> Did you look in the practically useless trunk?


http://m.autoblog.com/2014/03/10/2015-audi-a3-review-first-drive/

Hardly, "the [2.0] A3 swallowed one 20-inch roller, two 22-inch rollers and one 24-inch roller – luggage for four, and there was still a bit of room left for two small soft bags," and that's with a spare tire. If people need more than that on a regular basis, I doubt a hatchback will suffice. They probably need to seek out a different car class.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Bruticus said:


> http://m.autoblog.com/2014/03/10/2015-audi-a3-review-first-drive/
> 
> Hardly, "the [2.0] A3 swallowed one 20-inch roller, two 22-inch rollers and one 24-inch roller – luggage for four, and there was still a bit of room left for two small soft bags," and that's with a spare tire. If people need more than that on a regular basis, I doubt a hatchback will suffice. They probably need to seek out a different car class.


Great, you read an article and took a few sentences out of context. Good for them, they fit a few carry-ons in the back... you can do that on an airline packed in like sardines. The sentences before which you left out:

"Audi lists trunk capacity of 2.0T models at just *10.0 cubic feet*, which is a substantial 2.3 cubic feet less than 1.8T models (blame the bulky limited-slip "coupler" of the Haldex AWD system). It appeared small...." 

Have you actually looked at the car in the flesh? It really does appear small, and with the seats down (bonus points for flat) the pass-through is about as restrictive as the trunk opening. The sportback adds another 3.5ft3 (seats up), with an opening that lets it swallow up more than carry-on luggage. Fold the seats down and you get 43ft3 of *useable* cargo space. I get it, not everyone needs the utility, but those that do don't need to bump up a class to get it. They just need a hatch.


----------



## fries_ahoy (Feb 22, 2012)

jsausley said:


> I'm tired of washing the back end daily.


:laugh:


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

kharma said:


> Great, you read an article and took a few sentences out of context. Good for them, they fit a few carry-ons in the back... you can do that on an airline packed in like sardines. The sentences before which you left out:
> 
> "Audi lists trunk capacity of 2.0T models at just *10.0 cubic feet*, which is a substantial 2.3 cubic feet less than 1.8T models (blame the bulky limited-slip "coupler" of the Haldex AWD system). It appeared small...."
> 
> Have you actually looked at the car in the flesh? It really does appear small, and with the seats down (bonus points for flat) the pass-through is about as restrictive as the trunk opening. The sportback adds another 3.5ft3 (seats up), with an opening that lets it swallow up more than carry-on luggage. Fold the seats down and you get 43ft3 of *useable* cargo space. I get it, not everyone needs the utility, but those that do don't need to bump up a class to get it. They just need a hatch.



Really? What airline allows a person to carry on four bags, let alone one 24” bag? Even if one did, baggage fees would probably cost more than the plane ticket. But I digress...

You have actually made my point of why I posted that article. A trunk that can hold that many suitcases is certainly *usable *to most people buying a subcompact. I agree some may need more but those are not the majority and they are probably trying to fit a square peg into a round hole when buying a subcompact. Check out this webpage showing what 10 cubic feet translates to in terms of suitcases. http://lakelandgear.com/car-top-carrier-bags/car-top-carrier-capacity-guide.html Of course, bear in mind that the trunk is an enclosed space and this is referring to open air so the A3 trunk will hold less because of the confining characteristics of having 6 surrounding walls and not being a perfect cube. Yet, it is still a lot of space.

People, especially those posting on the Internet, are too caught up in comparing the absolute specifications of cars. How many times have we all seen people argue over why one car is better than another is solely because it has 20 more horsepower, a 0.07 lower drag coefficient, or some other silly spec comparison that either does not take into account the totality of the vehicle or has very little real world implication? Yes, the 2.0T A3 has a smaller trunk in comparison to other cars in its class. However, at what point does increased cargo capacity just become another generally irrelevant spec? Look at the CLA. It has more trunk space but does not have a spare tire. I would definitely sacrifice some trunk space that I probably will never need in favor of a spare tire that I will probably need.

Of course, you will probably disagree with that logic. After all, one of your cars has two trunks! 


P.S., I own a 2015 A3 2.0T. I also have an SUV when I need more hauling capacity.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Deep down I'm just bitter because the MQB car excels in every other way vs the outgoing model... except the one that is non negotiable for me. I downsized from a cavernous V70R back to an A3 when they matched the turbo with AWD, even bit the bullet and am happy with DSG. There's really nothing else that fills that niche now that we're facing sedan only. All set with e-tron... all set with TDI... or at least I think so but will probably explore it.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Because I want an Audi not the VW even though it's damn near the same company. This is my sixth Volkswagen or my second Audi. Waiting till January until my choice I guess... eace:


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

1. Have you considered an SQ5? If you give it an APR tune it's a 400hp monster.

2. You do know that Audi has said the RS3 isn't due out until the -end- of 2015, right? Demanding they release the car a year ahead of their schedule is a complete waste of your typing time.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

warren_s said:


> 1. Have you considered an SQ5? If you give it an APR tune it's a 400hp monster.
> 
> 2. You do know that Audi has said the RS3 isn't due out until the -end- of 2015, right? Demanding they release the car a year ahead of their schedule is a complete waste of your typing time.


Also, if we do get it, it'll probably be after Europe. So it'd be safe to add some time to that due date I would imagine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm on a 2016 plan, still plenty of life left in my current A3. SQ5 is intriguing, I just don't want/need an SUV. RSQ3 with the 2.5 or lightly used Macan turbo, I would have to reconsider. But that's exactly what VAG is banking on. :/


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

kharma said:


> I'm on a 2016 plan, still plenty of life left in my current A3. SQ5 is intriguing, I just don't want/need an SUV. RSQ3 with the 2.5 or lightly used Macan turbo, I would have to reconsider. But that's exactly what VAG is banking on. :/


I just doubt we'd get the RSQ3, it's even more niche than the RS3 would be. I know there's been rumors, but I'd put money on the RS3 well before the Q3.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog78 (Jun 21, 2014)

So is that the latest rumour? RS3 finally coming to North America?
Hope so.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

jrwamp said:


> I just doubt we'd get the RSQ3, it's even more niche than the RS3 would be. I know there's been rumors, but I'd put money on the RS3 well before the Q3.


I seem to remember George stating somewhere that an AoA rep had said that there was a good chance that we'd get the RS Q3 rather than the RS3. However that was before sedan availability so they may be aiming for a sedan RS3. Who knows??


----------



## frackz (Aug 28, 2014)

mike3141 said:


> I seem to remember George stating somewhere that an AoA rep had said that there was a good chance that we'd get the RS Q3 rather than the RS3. However that was before sedan availability so they may be aiming for a sedan RS3. Who knows??


I hope it does.. im still hoping they decide to bring out an S3 Plus(another rumor) for a HIPO version of the 2.0 liter. oh and I mean out in Canada....soon...next year...before I order the S3 lol. hopes up...


----------



## Maddog78 (Jun 21, 2014)

Same here.
RS3 or an S3+ and I am jumping on whichever one of those comes. Hopefully the RS3 hatch.


----------



## madcowz (Jan 9, 2002)

Sign me up for a RS3 if it looks anything like the Clubsport (minus the faux exhaust tips).


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Well isn't the A3/S3 Clubsport concept a car that rumor has it that it will eventually be the RS3?


----------



## madcowz (Jan 9, 2002)

gamegenie said:


> Well isn't the A3/S3 Clubsport concept a car that rumor has it that it will eventually be the RS3?


As rumor has it. Hope it comes to fruition and more importantly comes to the US. Would prefer manual, but will not let a DSG spoil the party.


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

kharma said:


> I'm on a 2016 plan, still plenty of life left in my current A3. SQ5 is intriguing, I just don't want/need an SUV. RSQ3 with the 2.5 or lightly used Macan turbo, I would have to reconsider. But that's exactly what VAG is banking on. :/


Either of those options would be awesome.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

kharma said:


> I'm on a 2016 plan, still plenty of life left in my current A3. SQ5 is intriguing, I just don't want/need an SUV. RSQ3 with the 2.5 or lightly used Macan turbo, I would have to reconsider. But that's exactly what VAG is banking on. :/



100% in agreement with your post.


To all you sedan and SUV fans; great, I am glad that you have such a plethora of choices to choose from in the automotive landscape. However, wagon fans like myself and many others are left high and dry when it comes to offering the vehicles we want. Audi is basically telling us "you are going to buy what we decide to offer you and like it!" I DO NOT want an SUV or CUV so that rules out the Q5 and Q3 (I hate the bus driver ride height). As a customer, isn't my money just as valuable as someone else's? I am really getting tired of seeing all the awesome wagons and sportbacks that other countries get to enjoy but aren't offered here in the states. Yet, Audi continues to send news and update articles to American publishers as some kind of cruel joke to us alienated U.S. wagon buyers. 

I have *zero* interest in the A3 sedan or the Q3/Q5. BMW still offers the 3-series touring as a special order offering and Mercedes also offers the E-class wagon as a special order offering as well. What is wrong with making the a3 sportback, a4/s4 avant a special order offering? Audi, are ya'll that determined to lose my business? :facepalm: 


I love Audi and all that it represents. I hope to continue driving Audi brand vehicles in the future; however, Audi's current offerings are making that harder and harder for me. * Audi, do not forget or alienate the core enthusiast market who kept you alive when times were tough. * 

Sincerely, 

An enthusiast.


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

JDBVR6 said:


> 100% in agreement with your post.
> 
> 
> To all you sedan and SUV fans; great, I am glad that you have such a plethora of choices to choose from in the automotive landscape. However, wagon fans like myself and many others are left high and dry when it comes to offering the vehicles we want. Audi is basically telling us "you are going to buy what we decide to offer you and like it!" I DO NOT want an SUV or CUV so that rules out the Q5 and Q3 (I hate the bus driver ride height). As a customer, isn't my money just as valuable as someone else's? I am really getting tired of seeing all the awesome wagons and sportbacks that other countries get to enjoy but aren't offered here in the states. Yet, Audi continues to send news and update articles to American publishers as some kind of cruel joke to us alienated U.S. wagon buyers.
> ...


ummm...yes please

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Maddog78 (Jun 21, 2014)

Wow, very nice.


----------



## guanatozridez (Jan 8, 2008)

tcardio1 said:


> ummm...yes please
> 
> [URL="
> 
> ...


X2

Wish they would bring this thing to the USA.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

guanatozridez said:


> X2
> 
> Wish they would bring this thing to the USA.


X3


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

It's really a shame... #hashtagsanywherebuttwitter


----------

